# Saturday Watch



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still wearing this ..










But will swap to this later ..


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

This for me


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Time for bed but currently wearing this


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

8 mins early but what the heck!

Same as today (er now... whatever







)


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

G'morning chaps, not been around for a while but it's good to be back and nosing around... I'm still wed to my trusty Dynamic and no doubt will be wearing it again tomorrow!


















Have a good Sarrady!

S.


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Haven't taken it off since it came on Thursday


----------



## Leebman (Mar 13, 2008)

Apart from this photo!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Leebman said:


> Haven't taken it off since it came on Thursday


The ultimate Sinn, superb


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Alphalo for Saturday:










Cheers


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

I haven't yet choose. I come back later on...







:lol:

Bertrand


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nuthin new, be a boring watch year for me down to 6 in rotation thats it


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very nice Vulcain, James. I'm still wearing this:










33mm wide, no WR to gazillion meters, no rotating bezel. Luverly.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

nice







hope you are enjoying it


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I am going to wear this all of the time, at least until next Thursday.










Later,

William


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Japy Automatic


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

QUOTE (Bill B @ Apr 11 2008, 07:42 PM) <{POST_SNAPBACK}>
Japy Automatic










Wow, they were not being shy when they designed that one!

Later,

William


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Steve R said:


> G'morning chaps, not been around for a while but it's good to be back and nosing around... I'm still wed to my trusty Dynamic and no doubt will be wearing it again tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Steve!!! Welcome back...where ya' been? Nice to see your Dynamic on display again.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Lagunare 2859 for me


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Love that Lagunare!

TSAR for me.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Old Speedy for me today I think


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This one for me...


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Choice finally made. Serviced yesterday.

Bertrand


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

PVD Saturday for me


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Still at home so stuck with the LM-3 until I get to the office in a couple of hours:


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Still wearing this vintage Carlson Squale 600m:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Probably not that surprising that it is still this










Rich


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Rich, I'd have been surprised if you weren't still wearing it - congratulations









The forecast is for rain so I will be wearing this


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Stanford said:


> Rich, I'd have been surprised if you weren't still wearing it - congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bloody Hell, they didn't mention 2000m of rain on *my* weather forecast - -









Today is (Scottish word) DREICH! here in Edinburgh. Cheering the world up with this one :-










-: to remind me of the blue skies


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

LM-1 time today


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This Alpha quartz today.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Seiko 6139-7100


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Gorgeous new arrival for me today...Sinn ST103..


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JonW said:


> This one for me...


Stunning


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also started off with the Sinn today


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

PhilM said:


> Also started off with the Sinn today


Wow, that's a beaut


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jonmurgie said:


> Still at home so stuck with the LM-3 until I get to the office in a couple of hours:


Very Nice Ocean7 there Jon......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

DaveE said:


> Wow, that's a beaut


Yeah it's getting close to being in that keeper status


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

hi all,

saturday is Bathys day










I'm loving those Sinns guys,maybe a 556 next!!

Paul


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Getting to be a boring ol' fart I'm afraid









Still wedded to this...


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> Getting to be a boring ol' fart I'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful movement


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2008)

Trying a new strap, not sure I like it


















all the best

Jan


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

JHM said:


> Trying a new strap, not sure I like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to say that the shade of yellow on the stitching doesn't quite work with the dial, to my eyes.

But of course that could just be my eyes









Or the lighting, or my monitor, or...

Nice watch tho!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Stuart Davies said:


> 8 mins early but what the heck!
> 
> Same as today (er now... whatever
> 
> ...


Nice







Is that the mid-size SM?


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

In the office now and swapped onto the PRS18A


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Back to wearing the Unterwasser today.










Cheers

Mark


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Bit of diving for me today ... Paul


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Just been reading the Seiko forum and have now decided to switch to this:

Seiko 6139-6012 from March 1971:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

havent been on for 3 weeks i need a break from watches for a while but will be lurking in the background for a bit .only ever seem to wear these 2 now so the rest are going to go .stay safe.

jason.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

The one on the left today, for a bit of shopping and some bramble bashing in the garden later.










Lot of Sinn stuff popping up today, and not hard to see why.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

This one for the day. It's on a black leather nato at the moment though. I'll have to take another pic.










I love that Fortis Chrono Alarm


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I love that Fortis Chrono Alarm


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Glycine.......


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Had a change and swapped to the RLT


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

As it's p****ng down on and off today, I'm going for something appropriate, an O&W M4 diver.










Nice watches everyone!









A.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This one most of the weekend....










Have a great weekend every one.

Alexus


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Hey Steve!!! Welcome back...where ya' been? Nice to see your Dynamic on display again.


Cheers Rich! Not really sure where I've been to be honest... old age is a terrible thing...









Some combination of work, decorating and holidays have just kept me occupied I suppose... Great Mysteries Of Our Time #374  Trust all is well in the sunny USofA!









S.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had to go out early to do some shopping in town









Wore this odd couple....



Pulsar PJN299-X1 cal.V675-X063










*Vostok Albatross, Amphibia case, `Radio Operator`, cal2409A*










Swapped over to these when I came home...



Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35 23 Jewels










*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36. 23 Jewels, made in April 2005*










I did manage to get the `1001 Wristwatches` book from the works which Caroline promptly nicked from me saying I could have it for my Birthday, which BTW is 5 months away









Mind you she has paid me the dosh for it


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Alpha Daytonalookalikey for me










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Went fishing first thing; cold and wet, came home and went back to bed!

Wearing this excellent French beater...


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

About as perfect a day as one could imagine here alongside the Gulf of Mexico...water is warm, sun is shining, birds are chirpin'....aaaaahhhh.

So, I sat down on ma' porch after a nice long swim and got to doin' some strap swappin'.

How 'bout the RLT 41 on one of Roy's RAF Navy NATOs?




























Yes? No?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes









Weve been to the beach today too..

Not quite the Gulf of Mexico, more like the gulp of Norfolk...

I wore my Citizen....


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Changed again, this time to the 2nd diver today for me


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

I've just switched to another recent arrival: A Nivada Depthmaster de luxe 1000m diver. Again, this shares the same case as the Zodiac SSW. As a vintage watch with hooded 19mm lugs, these are buggers to find a suitable strap. I have since found that vintage oval or hooded lugged divers look better on 1970s tapered 19mm bracelets, than on non-tapered bracelets. Here it is on a Bear bracelet. I also have an near identical green Baylor 1000m diver in mint condition.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Been wearing this all day today:










Trying to cheer myself up as I've had a stinking cold all week







.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## tertius (Jan 30, 2007)

This new arrival of course ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

its marathon time


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Swapped over to this earlier....

*Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Swapped over to this earlier....
> 
> *Seagull 1963, cal.ST19, 19 Zuan*


love the pushers on that mac


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jaslfc5 said:


> havent been on for 3 weeks i need a break from watches for a while but will be lurking in the background for a bit .only ever seem to wear these 2 now so the rest are going to go .stay safe.
> 
> jason.


look after yourself mate.....see you in a while


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Swapped over to this earlier....
> ...


Cheeky!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Still wearing this...

*RLT 41 on RAF Navy NATO*










...even the 710 likes it. She didn't like the strap on the '13, but says it looks great on the '41.

Who am I to argue?


----------

